# Starcraft 17XTH



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a 2016-2017 Starcraft 17XTH trailer. It is a single axle ~18' toy hauler that has a tilt out canvas bed on one side.

I'm always looking for the perfect camping set up. I need a small trailer that can sleep 5-6 toilet, heater and hold an ATV. I have had a few tent trailers that were this size and worked OK but the hassle of opening and closing to load unload led me to keep looking. 

Does anyone have any experience with the small hard-side starcraft toy haulers? Pros cons. Any suggestions on other small toy haulers that are similar to the 17XTH? Anyone know where I can get a 17XTH?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My advice is anything over 16ft you really really want two axles. Its more stable and the weight is distributed better for a much better ride.

Also, any used RV trailer, plan on paying to get the trailer axles aligned. It is surprisingly cheap and makes an unbelievable difference in ride. I had mine aligned this past year after starting to see some strange tire wear on a new set of tires. I always had slight sway in it I always figured "thats just the way it is". I was mistaken, after the alignment, the shop said they set it to a closer tolerance than the factory did... towing was an unbelievable difference. Its rock solid behind the truck at any speed and tire wear is nonexistent. Cost me less than $80 an axle and took about 25 minutes.

My 2 cents.


-DallanC


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallan I would love a double axle that is small like the 17XTH and sleeps 5-6. I just can’t seem to find anything that has similar specs. Any suggestions?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bad time to be looking for a trailer. Give it a couple months and there will be a ton of them listed for sale.


-DallanC


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

But what Im really looking for help on is what models are small ~20 ft overall or less with enough beds for a family of 5-6 and can hold an ATV?


----------

